# Death in the Kahr family....



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the head of the unification church has died.

Korean 'messiah' leaves behind religious and business empire - Yahoo! News


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Whatever will the Moonies do?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Easy_CZ said:


> Whatever will the Moonies do?


same as they always did, sell guns to make money for the church. business as usual


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sell guns, sell flowers at the airport....DAMN talk about diversity .......JJ


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> same as they always did, sell guns to make money for the church. business as usual


America.......what a great country!!!!!!!!

RCG


----------

